# CPSC Fines Manufacturer - Pancake Air Compressors



## RHH (Jul 3, 2007)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
October 16, 2007
Release #08-029

CPSC Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Kansas Firm Fined $100,000 for Failing to Report Fire Hazard With Air
Compressors

WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC)
announced today that TAP Enterprises Inc., of Springhill, Kan., has
agreed to pay a $100,000 civil penalty for failing to report to the
government in a timely manner about defective air compressors.

In October 2004, TAP first learned of an incident involving a fire
caused by the Mini 2-Gallon Pancake air compressor, which resulted in
$30,000 in property damage.

By September 2005, TAP Enterprises had received another report of smoke
coming out of the air compressor and a number of warranty claims. TAP,
doing business as Cummins Industrial Tools, did not report any of these
incidents to CPSC in a timely and thorough manner.

Federal law requires firms to report to CPSC immediately (within 24
hours) after obtaining information reasonably supporting the conclusion
that a product contains a defect which could create a substantial risk
of injury to the public, presents an unreasonable risk of serious injury
or death, or violates a federal safety standard.

In April 2006, CPSC and Tap Enterprises announced the recall of 11,300
Mini 2-Gallon Pancake Compressors and recommended that consumers stop
using the product immediately. Consumers can still contact Cummins at
(800) 445-0089 for a refund of the purchase price including shipping, or
consumers can log on to www.cumminstools.com

To see this recall on CPSC's web site, including pictures of the
recalled products, please go to:
http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08029.html


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up. Hopefully no one has this brand compressor.


----------

